# Anyone ever been to El Diablo snowcats?



## ManuelHung (Jul 28, 2005)

Has anyone gone skiing/riding with el diablo snow cats? If so what did you think?


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

I've gone on a few trips with El Diablo. I think they run a great operation. The guides are also the owners and they are very cool. They are also boaters.

They do a good job of getting you fresh tracks or the best snow available. If you are with a good group you will get at least 12 runs in. 

There terrain is good. It is not super steep but it is steep enough and good variety. Unfortunatley the San Juan snow pack does not allow for consistent safe skiing on steep slopes.

I have been cat skiing at Monarch and Purg and El Diablo blows both away.

You won't be bummed if you go.


----------

